# Rotted Transmission cooler lines



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Picking up my new to me 2004 2500HD today. I already know the lines from the trans to the trans cooler are rotted badly enough to leak red trans fluid.

Anyone change them, can you buy them pre-bent etc?

I'm buying the truck from a reputable dealer, but when I brought the truck home for a 24hr test drive I noticed the leaks, they knocked off $1,200.00 to buy it as is. They also failed to turn or install new front rotors and the AC was not cold, hence the 1,200.00 discount.

Pics will be following shortly somewhere on plow site.....

Thank you


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

MatthewG;1080916 said:


> Picking up my new to me 2004 2500HD today. I already know the lines from the trans to the trans cooler are rotted badly enough to leak red trans fluid.
> 
> Anyone change them, can you buy them pre-bent etc?
> 
> ...


yes u can buy them pre-bent up here in canada i can get them for $60 for the set i dont know about putting them in yet lol thats this weekend for me and i got a 2004 2500HD tootymusic


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

I also have a 04 2500HD crew cab and the A/C has never been cold, brought it back 3 or 4 times (under warranty) still not cold. 
I personally would not turn the rotors, for all the work you are doing to get them off, waiting for a shop to turn them. Just buy new rotors and pads, and know they will be good for a long time. Just my $.02


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Buy the tranny lines from the dealer, they are much better quality then aftermarket. They are not fun to replace, pretty tight on both ends, but any novice mechanic can get it done. Dont even bother turning the rotors, today's composite rotors rot and pit from the inside out, most times you can turn and turn and never hit good metal. Buy the good rotors, the stamped rotors are more expensive but last twice as long. As for the a/c, take it to a reputable a/c shop, not neccessarily the dealer, and have a complete service done to it including leak checks and cleaning. All this is from plenty of experience, not just opinion. Good luck. try seeing if the dealer will throw in the lines for free if you replace them, worth a shot.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

ya i would get the tranny lines from the dealer. i don't remember what they cost and they aren't the most fun to replace but they really aren't that bad


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

As it turns out, the leaking is getting a lot worse, Ill grab some pics. It has to be leaking somewhere else other than the rotted line.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

A blown remote tranny line will spew a lot of fuid. If it's really bad it'll drain the tranny pan pretty quick.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Personally I am surprised a dealer would sell a truck with a problem like that. I known in CT the attorney general has had a field day with used car dealers selling cars with major problems. Even if they are disclosed, the state wants the vehicle to be road worthy with no major mechanical problems. I don't think that truck would fit.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

I just replace all three tranny lines on my 2004 GMC Sierra, Bought them from Chevy dealer, word of advice, if you have a line siezed into the tranny cooler,cut the siezed line, remove trans cooler from vehicle and heat the siezed up union to remove, tran cooler is very fragile an will cost $100 to replace, believe me I know. Good luck. For a temporary fix cut line at break an slip some fuel line on to make repair, doube hose clamp each side.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

MatthewG;1081819 said:


> As it turns out, the leaking is getting a lot worse, Ill grab some pics. It has to be leaking somewhere else other than the rotted line.


It could be your crimps Matthew,thank GM for that.You didn't state your drivetrain but if you have the Allison tranny,all 3 lines will eventually leak at the crimps,more so in cold weather.Lots of different ways of fixing them but I went for the all flexible hydraulic lines made by Red's Auto Rehab who sells from Ebay.I'm sure even if you don't have the Allison and replace your lines with GM OEM,they will just leak again.Pathetic crimps.


----------



## rbi014 (Nov 6, 2009)

while you're changing the lines, change trans filter and flush fluid. There are many excellent threads on this site describing how to flush trans an you will be amazed at the junk that comes out. Changed lines, filter, flushed trans in about 3 hours working very slowly. The lines from the dealer for my 2004 2500HD were about $100. Biggest pain was getting the clips out from the connectors on the transmission.


----------

